# New to the forums.  I have a couple of questions.



## Curt D. (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
    I'm new to this forum but have been smoking meat for years.  My question, is how to start a new thread.  I have a question regarding the cold smoke box by Masterbuilt.  I can't seem to find where or how to post.  I'm assuming there are sub categories you would like certain questions asked?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi Curt. Not a lot said here about any aux. smoke generator besides the AMPs systems pellet smokers. I have and have been using a MES Cold Smoker for a couple a years and I use it all the time now. What would you like discussed? 

Smoke leakage, use aluminum foil as a gasket material. Use it for the 3" insertion to the MES smoking unit and throw the wing screw do-hickie that holds it on away. You cans also roll it up and use it as a gasket to insulate where the top plate of the tower sets upon the cold smoker case for a more smoke free seal.

Chips most work, its generally accepted here that chips do not really benefit from pre-soaking. I sort of figure that pre-soaking is a way to slow the ignition point to start smoldering so the meat gets a chance to pre-heat up to the 80 to 150 IT sweet spot to accept smoke.

There a protective coating on the steel of the cold smoker which will peel off, I have not found it toxic yet.

My favorite smoke is pecan and I use pecan shells. I have pecan trees and its a renewable resource, besides I like the smoke. They work great inn the chimney

Speaking of the chimney, the first few times you might want to watch it, the shell/chips can and will stop it up and not drop. No biggie just use a broom handle and knock 'em down. Usually once is all it takes.

The ashtray is you air inlet I leave mine cracked open, but once the dry shells/chips start to smolder it can be used to regulate flow just like a vent.

Can you use a variable rheostat to control the smoke rate to try and maintain a longer smoke? I never tryed. I can afford the pecan shells so it didn't matter to me.

Lastly, remotely mounted for cold smoke? Thats a longer topic. LOL

Let me know what you need help with and I'll try and assist ya with your question.


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi Curt,

Go to the main list of sub-forums and choose the category that best matches your topic.


----------

